# reds?



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

teht ank temperture was lowered to 68degrees and has been for about 3 week. I went and got some dls from teh store, what should i do next?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People, the name of this forum clearly says "Spilopleura/Maculatus breeding", so please post questions about redbelly breeding in the main Breeding forum...

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

n3p said:


> teht ank temperture was lowered to 68degrees and has been for about 3 week. I went and got some dls from teh store, what should i do next?


 give them a blanket, they are freezing :laugh: why is the temp so low?


----------

